# Songs about stress/strain/frustration???



## max87

Anyone out there, can you recomend me good song s about this issues???
God knows i`m going trough a really hard time an dmusic always made me cope with this issues. I get all stressed out easily, and my mom`s analysis results are not the best. We still have to wait for the doctor to give his diagnosis.
I really need to slow it down, and music always help. 
Please???
ar


----------



## successful

also "slap" is the best song to listen to when frustrated (imo)... "this morning i woke up on the wrong side of the bed, im tired of people putting lies in my head....i don't really want to work, i hate my 9-5 and i feel like killing my boss todayyyyy...killing my boss todayyy" i love that part lol






& kanye west ft. maroon 5-heard em' say


----------



## Misanthropic

Slippin'-DMX

Stressed Out-Tribe Called Quest

Krazy-Tupac

Pain-Tupac

Everywhere I Go-Lissie

Feel It In the Air-Beanie Sigel (I don't know if this counts but it's a beautiful song)


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Well, it is about stress... Sorry, I'm not helpful.


----------



## lazy calm

you mean something more like agressive music or..? most of nirvana's songs are kinda frustrated. i recommend *in utero*


----------

